# Help ID this Cichlid!



## Rocksaus (Jul 9, 2019)

My girlfriend brought home a couple cichlids to start our 90 gallon and would love some help identifying this blue cichlid. Originally I thought it could be P. scolofi but would love a second opinion. She bought it from a fairly reliable pet store and said it was labeled with a genus and species name so I'd like to think it's not a hybrid, but she can't remember the name.

Any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## markseders (Jul 14, 2019)

I am pretty sure the yellow is a (Electric Yellow Lab (Labidochromis Caeruleus))
and the blue one is a Pseudotropheus socolofi. I have both, but I have too many so the species start to get blurred.


----------



## Mr Chromedome (Feb 12, 2013)

There are a few species that the blue one could be, but _socolofi_ is not among them. That species does not get any yellow on dorsal and caudal fins. And the yellow one is definitely not an Electric Yellow Lab, no black edging to the fins, and it has pale brown horizontal lines on the flanks.

Unfortunately, the male is not colored up very well at the moment. There are some species with a lot of variability, and hopefully someone with more experience can narrow it down.


----------



## Rocksaus (Jul 9, 2019)

I'm fairly confident the yellow one is a Red Zebra female. That's how it was labeled and it seems to check out.

As far as the blue one goes, the coloring is much more saturated than the photo reveals, it was just the best my 5 year old phone could take. But it does show the exact coloring of the fish


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

I don't know, blue one is not a good Socolofi, may be a male Joanjohnsoni (common Exasperatus). Their mouth is usually more pointed. Hybrids are always possible.

The yellow-orange one is not a Red Zebra. Head shape is wrong, too yellow, and seems to have a faint horizontal line. Might be Johanni.


----------

